# Fuchsia's Journal



## Fuchsia (Oct 19, 2020)

Okay, I am going to try a journal, be prepared it's not going to be that good. 

Oh and please call me Anna 


Here goes:

A little bit about me-
My name is Anna, I live on a farm in Upstate New York, not the best state I know.  I have lived on a farm all my life, and still do 
We have fifty-seven acres, and a little less than half of it it is woods.
I have a goat named Garnet and six ducks, Cosmos, Daisy, Daffodil, Peony, Posy, and Chrysanthemum. (You can probably guess all their names came from flowers 🤣)


We have:
5 goats
4 cows
15+ chickens
4 roosters
25 guinea fowl
3 pigs
2 rabbits
6 ducks
1 dog
1 Alpaca
And in the Spring/Summer we raise 450 meat chickens. 


Goats-
We have five goats, all Nigerian Dwarfs, their names are Tie, Ruby, Nonie, Pearl, and Garnet. 
This year in the end of August, Tie gave birth to little Nonie, we have had goats for a little over a year and this is our first baby and she is the only one this year. This year we are going to breed Garnet, Pearl, Ruby, and Tie so next year we will have more babies.
A little about each goat:

Tie- Tie is our lead goat, she is a mostly white goat with a little bit of brown, this year she had our first baby, Nonie. Tie is our friendliest goat and last year she broke her leg and has been calm ever since. Tie is also our best milking doe, she has big teats and always likes to get milked, this year she is getting milked less because of her little girl Nonie. Tie loves to be brushed, lay in the sun, eat grass, get milked, and most of all be pet.

Garnet- Garnet I call her Garnsey is my goat, she is a tri-color spotted, she is a half sister to Pearl, and they are best friends. Garnet loves to, run, jump, play fight, and get itched. This year she is going to get breed, so she will be a mommy goat next year. And she is also a bit of a treat hog 

Pearl- Pearl is a black and white buckskin, she is a half sister to Garnet. Pearl loves, be brushed, eat hay, run, and jump. She is friendly and her favorite thing to do is play fight.

Ruby- Ruby is almost all black with a little white spot on  her belly.  She is a little bit mean to the others but it's just her way of playing.

Nonie- Nonie is our baby that was born this year, her mother is Tie. Nonie loves to climb on our shoulders and our backs, as soon as you sit down she climbs onto your shoulders and even to your head sometimes! She loves to climb, run, jump, and most of all climb onto Tie's back.  A few weeks ago she got disbudded, so now she doesn't have any horns. (it was awful to watch)

A little about my ducks-
I have three Welsh Harlequin and three Saxony, they are almost six months old. Their names are, Daisy, Daffodil, Chrysanthemum, Posy, Cosmos, and Peony. Out of all of them I have one drake, a Welsh Harlequin.

A little about our cows-
We have three cows and one bull. Their names are Lilly, Lucy, Thunder, and Handsome. They are all Dexters, one of them is reddish and the rest are dun.

A little about our guinea fowl-
We have twenty-five of them, we have so many because every year two girls hatch a nest and we never sold them. They are very friendly and LOVE to talk loud.  

A little about our chickens and roosters-
We have fifteen+ chickens and five roosters. Their breeds are, Barred rock, silver spangled, Road island red, black star, red star, and a bunch of mixes that hatched here.

A little about our dog-
His name is Mack, he is a yellow lab, except I think he is more white than yellow.  He is five years old, and loves to swim in our pond when he gets hot.

A little bit about our rabbits-
We have to rabbits, one is a boy and the other one is a girl, the boys name is Cloud, and the girls name is North star.  Cloud is white with some spots , and North star is gray. They are both Holland lops, so their ears are droopy, which I think makes them cute.

A little bit about our alpaca- 
Our alpaca's name is Sunny, she was born here like four years ago. We had a seven alpaca's but she is the only one left and she thinks she is a cow  she moves around with them, she sleeps with them, she eats with them, she goes swimming with them, and she chews her cud with them. 

If I have time I will put up some pictures. 
I think that's all if I need to do more just tell me.


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm glad you started a journal Fuchsia! Living on a farm is what I longed for when I was young. Most of my cousins were farm kids and I loved visiting them. I bet your farm is very pretty, are all your trees turning color now?

Looking forward to hearing more about your adventures. You have goats so you're guaranteed to have lively stories, lol.


----------



## Fuchsia (Oct 19, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> I'm glad you started a journal Fuchsia! Living on a farm is what I longed for when I was young. Most of my cousins were farm kids and I loved visiting them. I bet your farm is very pretty, are all your trees turning color now?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about your adventures. You have goats so you're guaranteed to have lively stories, lol.


Thank you! Yes, all of our trees are turning color, mostly red and orange.  Goats always have the liveliest stories


----------



## WeegMisty (Oct 19, 2020)

Fuchsia said:


> A little about our dog-
> His name is Mack, he is a yellow lab, except I think he is more white than yellow. He is five years old, and loves to swim in our pond when he gets hot.


Same with Comet! More white then yellow, and exactly as you described! Gotta love labs! I haven tfinsihed reading this, but so far soooo good!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 19, 2020)

Yay for your journal!


----------



## Fuchsia (Oct 19, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Yay for your journal!


Does that mean it is good or bad?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 19, 2020)

Miss Anna (@Fushia),

Welcome to Backyard Herds!  You are going to love it here.  Everyone is so friendly and helpful.

You have a wonderful collection of animals.  We would love to see pictures of them as well as your farm.  And don't bad-mouth New York -- it is a very pretty state, at least upstate is.  You could post pictures of your colorful trees!  Some folks who reside fairly close to you include Miss @rachels.haven, who is in Massachusetts, and Mr. @Bruce, who is in Vermont.  (I am fairly certain other folks are nearby but my senility is preventing me from remembering!   )

So feel free to post as much as you wish.  For what it's worth, I think your journal is good.  I just wish there was more to read!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Fuchsia (Oct 19, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss Anna (@Fushia),
> 
> Welcome to Backyard Herds!  You are going to love it here.  Everyone is so friendly and helpful.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will post pictures tomorrow!


----------



## chickens really (Oct 20, 2020)

Awesome introduction 👍🏼
I look forward to reading more. Definitely pictures are needed. 😀


----------



## Fuchsia (Oct 23, 2020)

Sorry these are so late, but here are some pictures.


----------



## Fuchsia (Oct 23, 2020)

Here are some more.   (the date is wrong on the pictures, I haven't figured out how to change it yet  )


----------



## Fuchsia (Oct 23, 2020)

I will get some other pictures today or tomorrow!


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 23, 2020)

Those are great pictures! You have a nice farm .


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2020)

Happy healthy animals, a pleasure to see and admire!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi, Miss Anna,

Thank you for the pictures!  What a wonderful collection of animals you have!  How long have you owned all of these animals?  I noticed that the grass in the pictures is (for the most part) green.  Were the pictures taken earlier in the year or does the grass you have there in NY stay green through late fall and winter?  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Fuchsia (Oct 24, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Hi, Miss Anna,
> 
> Thank you for the pictures!  What a wonderful collection of animals you have!  How long have you owned all of these animals?  I noticed that the grass in the pictures is (for the most part) green.  Were the pictures taken earlier in the year or does the grass you have there in NY stay green through late fall and winter?
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Hello, Senile Texas Aggie,
The pictures in the first post were taken this week, the pictures in the second post were taken three or four weeks ago I think.


----------



## Fuchsia (Oct 25, 2020)

Here are some more pictures!


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 25, 2020)

Those are great! The one with the two ducks looks like they're having a conversation, lol.


----------



## Jea (Oct 25, 2020)

Fuchsia said:


> Sorry these are so late, but here are some pictures. View attachment 78415View attachment 78416View attachment 78417View attachment 78418View attachment 78419View attachment 78420View attachment 78421View attachment 78422View attachment 78423View attachment 78424


wow, love the goat action shots and that is one beautiful black and white chicken!  I always love when goats get into that position ready to head butt, and their eyes say "its on now!"


----------



## chickens really (Oct 26, 2020)

What awesome pictures. All your animals look healthy and well cared for. ❤️👍🏼


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 26, 2020)

Miss Anna,

You definitely have a beautiful farm.  All of the animals look healthy, too.  In the picture of the bull standing by the gate, I noticed that the field beyond the gate slopes gently uphill.  Is most of your farm relatively flat or gently sloped, or is some of it hilly?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Fuchsia (Oct 26, 2020)

chickens really said:


> What awesome pictures. All your animals look healthy and well cared for. ❤👍🏼


Thank you!


----------



## Fuchsia (Nov 28, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss Anna,
> 
> You definitely have a beautiful farm.  All of the animals look healthy, too.  In the picture of the bull standing by the gate, I noticed that the field beyond the gate slopes gently uphill.  Is most of your farm relatively flat or gently sloped, or is some of it hilly?
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Thank you!  

Our house is on a hill and there are a few other spots that have  hills, but other than that it's pretty much flat.


----------

